# Fuel Consumption Report: HSS1332ATD



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

For whatever it's worth:

Went through 1 tank of gas (1.5 gal) in 2 hours (spread out over two days) of constant blowing 9-12" - and some areas up to 20" - of super wet, heavy snow. 

Mix of uneven 600' gravel drive (twice) and about 1,200' of paths around my property, up and down slight hills, around two parked cars, wood shed and lp tank access and about 40' of mailbox approach (twice).

The hour meter is pretty handy.

Used 93 octane, ethanol free gas.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I think your fuel consumption was not bad, for wet heavy snow the engine is working. My Toro burns lots in wet heavy snow. Beets the heck out of a shovel so it does not matter to me.


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

Last time I got a lot of snow, my 828 used just under 3 tanks over ~5 hours. It was running full buckets full speed almost all of that time, but it took out my not quite full 5 gallon can.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks ZOMGVTEK and Hanky. I was wondering if this was in line with what others are going through.


----------

